# Fall Swap Meet Atlanta Georgia 11-4-2017



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

It's that time of the year again!

The AVBS Fall Swap has teamed up with the Classic Cool Rides Southeast Regional to bring you the best of both worlds.

The year we will move locations to the Atlanta Drag Way to include our 7th annual bicycle swap meet with the largest monthly car and motorcycle cycle swap meet in the southeast.

The NE GA Swap has been known to bring in over 350 vendors each month.

Attached is a flyer for this years event, a drone shot of the NE GA Meet and photos from last falls event. 

I promise, you won't want to miss this. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM

Alright Alright Alright


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

This is going to be a HUGE EVENT!!
I'm stoked to be co-promoting this Swap Meet with Tyler of AVBS!!
AVBS has always produced at Great Swap every Nov. for 6 years running..... 
And the CCR S.E. Regional had about 40 Vintage Bike Vendors display at the 1st ever Swap back in March '17 with vendors coming from GA, the Carolinas, Ala, TN and even OH. 
The venue is at a Monthly Swap meet where Bikes are always welcome AND it's cool to cruise around on your favorite bike at the meet. 
Mark your calendar and keep checking back for more details !! 
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1

I liked the start time of the other location better! This means getting up at like 4 a.m. :eek:


----------



## tripple3

Freqman1 said:


> I liked the start time of the other location better! This means getting up at like 4 a.m. :eek:



I wake up earlier than 4am for every bike swap; and there's more hardcore folks already there camped out....


----------



## Phattiremike

Count me in!

Mike


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> I liked the start time of the other location better! This means getting up at like 4 a.m. :eek:




But! ....... you will get home before Dark
ALSO...... There are Plenty of Decent Motels at the Commerce, GA exit 149 !!
Come up the night before and spend the night..... Joel from Birmingham, AL (as well as a few others) did that in March and it worked out great. 
Looking forward to seeing you there! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*PARKING NOTES!! For folks setting up & coming to Shop...........*
Please see the aerial view in Post # 1 above....... 
Bike Vendors will Start at the GRASS AREA and work EAST on the PAVEMENT !!
At 7am the Gates will open for the $20 spaces will ALL the space you need.
SPECIAL EARLY set up at 6am for $30 if you want !! Totally optional......

Spectators/Shoppers entry fee is $5.00 AND YOU CAN ROLL YOUR BIKES THRU THE GATE TO CRUISE AROUND

See you there! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

This HUGE Georgia//S.E. Swap Event is only about 9 weeks away!! ..... I'm diligently working on the swap meet bikes... getting them ready to go!
Soon >>>>> I will have Old Kermit (my 63 Chevy P.U.)* equipped to carry about 12-15 Vintage Bikes !! *
(Inside Bed, Roof Rack, Elevated Bed Rack System and Rear 4-bike Hitch mount)  It will be a Sight-to-See !!
(I should have the existing Texaco door signage reworked by then for Classic Cool Rides Vintage Bicycles Signage )
Hope to see many of you there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1

I'll be getting my 'ol butt outta bed early and have a few bikes and maybe bring a couple for display. Will also be cleaning out a bunch of parts and vintage tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> I'll be getting my 'ol butt outta bed early and have a few bikes and maybe bring a couple for display. Will also be cleaning out a bunch of parts and vintage tires. V/r Shawn




I look forward to seeing you there, Shawn! You always bring GOOD stuff to sell and to Show!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

Freqman1 said:


> I'll be getting my 'ol butt outta bed early and have a few bikes and maybe bring a couple for display. Will also be cleaning out a bunch of parts and vintage tires. V/r Shawn




Love me some vintage tires. Need to restock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

8 WEEKS AWAY !!  IT'S COMING UP VERY FAST .......... I'm taking a load of 8 bikes out tomorrow morning and will be passing out the Swap Meet Flyers for the NOV 4th Event ........ remember >>> this Swap Meet is Year-Around on the 1st SAT of every month!
It gets well over 200-250 on average and Vintage Bikes are not an uncommon site ANY month..........
The N.E. GA Swap Meet has it's own website and Facebook page! Check it out sometime...... I've got Old Kermit loaded with 8 bikes for tomorrow :eek:
Hope to see a Great turnout for NOV 4th !!  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike

Dave your truck came out great!  I love the new logo.  See you at the swap!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

That truck is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*IT'S ONLY 7 WEEKS AWAY !!!*  ........... Are you getting your Goodies together ??  *Back in MARCH '17* we had the VERY 1st gathering here........
and had about 40 Vintage Bike Vendors show up --surrounded by about 300 Vendors of Car/MotorCycle/Truck/Signs/Tools/Wagons, etc.
There were Vintage Bike vendors who came to set-up here from NC, SC, AL, TN, OH, & GA
And THIS November we have the pleasure of *teaming-up with American Vintage Bicycle Supply!*!.....Tyler's Event has almost a 10-year history of having an Annual November Swap meet.......I'm excited about the HUGE Potential of us joining forces for this NOV Swap Meet !!
Here is a LINK (next line) to pictures of this past MARCH's Swap meet at the same Atlanta Dragstrip in Commerce, GA
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s...wap-meet-ga-3-04-17.102599/page-3#post-695977
I hope YOU are planning to be here!
Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## mfhemi1969

Classic Cool Rides said:


> This HUGE Georgia//S.E. Swap Event is only about 9 weeks away!! ..... I'm diligently working on the swap meet bikes... getting them ready to go!
> Soon >>>>> I will have Old Kermit (my 63 Chevy P.U.)* equipped to carry about 12-15 Vintage Bikes !! *
> (Inside Bed, Roof Rack, Elevated Bed Rack System and Rear 4-bike Hitch mount)  It will be a Sight-to-See !!
> (I should have the existing Texaco door signage reworked by then for Classic Cool Rides Vintage Bicycles Signage )
> Hope to see many of you there! Cheers! CCR DaveView attachment 665459



Great looking truck dude!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

Bump! Almost time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprockets

One month away! This is another one that you just cant miss. Make the effort to attend one of the biggest vintage and custom bike swap meet events in the south!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *IT'S ONLY 7 WEEKS AWAY !!!*  ........... Are you getting your Goodies together ??  *Back in MARCH '17* we had the VERY 1st gathering here........
> and had about 40 Vintage Bike Vendors show up --surrounded by about 300 Vendors of Car/MotorCycle/Truck/Signs/Tools/Wagons, etc.
> There were Vintage Bike vendors who came to set-up here from NC, SC, AL, TN, OH, & GA
> And THIS November we have the pleasure of *teaming-up with American Vintage Bicycle Supply!*!.....Tyler's Event has almost a 10-year history of having an Annual November Swap meet.......I'm excited about the HUGE Potential of us joining forces for this NOV Swap Meet !!
> Here is a LINK (next line) to pictures of this past MARCH's Swap meet at the same Atlanta Dragstrip in Commerce, GA
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s...wap-meet-ga-3-04-17.102599/page-3#post-695977
> I hope YOU are planning to be here!
> Cheers!! CCR Dave




*NOW JUST 4 WEEKS AWAY !!! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !! CHEERS!! CCR DAVE*


----------



## ceelonium

hope this question isn't blasphemy - but if I plan to sell some 70's or 80's model Italian bikes for example, is that ok to bring to the Swap Meet?


----------



## Phattiremike

I hade some lightweight Schwinn's last year, should be a non issue!, I need a gum-wall for my varsity if you have a spare bring it please.


Mike
<


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

ceelonium said:


> hope this question isn't blasphemy - but if I plan to sell some 70's or 80's model Italian bikes for example, is that ok to bring to the Swap Meet?




Absolutely Fine to bring them! Variety is the Spice of Vintage Bike Life! 
We had a little of EVERYTHING back in March.......it was GREAT to see all the variety! ***Search for the pictures from our March '17 Event.....
there was everything from a 24" Skyway BMX with a matching Skyway Tag-A-Long ....... to a Pedal-driven Horse & Buggy set-up
Looking forward to seeing you there with your bikes! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1

I'll be bringing a little bit of everything this year to include a '39 Hawthorne Twin Bar, '46 Schwinn canti, Fiorelli road bike, and parts to include a set of Firestone white wall tires and maybe some white wall  Centipede Grips and G3 Air Wheels along with a whole lot of odds and ends. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish

Is there a separate lot just for the bike swap, or is it all mixed in with the car stuff?


----------



## Freqman1

Not separate lots but one or two rows will be for bicycles and the rest for car stuff. I'll probably bring a few car things as well and make it a two-fer! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

catfish said:


> Is there a separate lot just for the bike swap, or is it all mixed in with the car stuff?




Hey Catfish ...... if you look at the picture from the "Sky View" in POST #1 you will see a Grassy area that meets the pavement, on the grounds of Dragstrip.
The VINTAGE Bike Vendors will start at the ROW at the EDGE of the Grassy area and migrate towards the PAVEMENT.....
WE will all be on the Pavement and if its like the MARCH '17 Event ..... we had a solid 4 ROWS (2 LANES) of just Vintage Bike Folks there.
I counted close to 40 Vintage Bike Vendors last MARCH (which was the Very First Vintage Bike Event there)
THIS NOV. Event is jointly promoted with Tyler of American Vintage Bicycle Supply and Tyler has organized a FALL Swap Meet for the last 8 years+
Tyler's Swap Meet had always been on the Saturday PRIOR to Thanksgiving week......
So this year the Swap Meet is happening 2 weeks earlier than in the past years....... and the Location has also moved from Powder Springs, GA (N.W. ATL)
and is now in Commerce, GA (which is about 1 Hour N.E. of ATL) Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY!!  I HOPE YOU ARE MAKING PLANS TO BE HERE!!*
This has the makings of one Very SUPER Swap Meet here in the SouthEast USA!
We expect a good mix of folks coming from GA, both of the Carolinas, Tenn, and ALA!! (possibly Miss. & FLA too!)


----------



## Phattiremike

I started preparing last night.  I'm coming w/ accessories, store cabinets, signs, NOS hub parts, bearings, duct caps, spokes and bikes for sale.  If I can fit it, 1 bike for show.  Setting up early see you there!

Tyler I need more tee shirts, do you have more?

Mike


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*FREE MUSCLE BIKE SOCKS FROM DeFEET FOR THE 1ST 30 PEOPLE WHO REPLY THEY ARE COMING TO THIS SWAP MEET !!!*
I have worked with the Great Folks at DeFeet Socks of Hildebran, NC (made in USA!) to make this offer:
*The 1st 30 People who REPLY HERE* (to this Post .... OR .... PM me thru the CABE) will get a FREE Pair of these Muscle Bike Socks (pic BELOW !!!)
Tyler and I need to get an idea of how many Vendors we are expecting.....this helps us get a better count.....
*I MUST have your "Real Name" and SHOE SIZE* ...... *and you MUST pick these up IN PERSON at the SWAP Meet*...... see CCR DAVE
(I will have extras to folks coming (Beyond the 1st 30 people who reply) for a SALE price of $5.00 per pair)*** normally $10.99
*The deadline to REPLY to get this offer is by end of day SUNDAY OCT 29th 


 *
*CHEERS!!  CCR Dave*


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Man, I want to go to this thing bad, the only problem is my wife just started a new job and we don't want her to take off yet. Just checked and it's a 9 1/2 hour drive and I wouldn't be able to leave home 'til about 5 o'clock Friday. Thinking about heading out after she gets off, stopping a few times to rest and going straight there. May have to take a nap in the parking lot once I get there, lol. Any suggestions for a reasonably priced hotel near there for Saturday night?


----------



## Freqman1

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *FREE MUSCLE BIKE SOCKS FROM DeFEET FOR THE 1ST 30 PEOPLE WHO REPLY THEY ARE COMING TO THIS SWAP MEET !!!*
> I have worked with the Great Folks at DeFeet Socks of Hildebran, NC (made in USA!) to make this offer:
> *The 1st 30 People who REPLY HERE* (to this Post .... OR .... PM me thru the CABE) will get a FREE Pair of these Muscle Bike Socks (pic BELOW !!!)
> Tyler and I need to get an idea of how many Vendors we are expecting.....this helps us get a better count.....
> *I MUST have your "Real Name" and SHOE SIZE* ...... *and you MUST pick these up IN PERSON at the SWAP Meet*...... see CCR DAVE
> (I will have extras to folks coming (Beyond the 1st 30 people who reply) for a SALE price of $5.00 per pair)*** normally $10.99
> *The deadline to REPLY to get this offer is by end of day SUNDAY OCT 29th View attachment 696562 *
> *CHEERS!!  CCR Dave*



Save a pair for me Dave! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Man, I want to go to this thing bad, the only problem is my wife just started a new job and we don't want her to take off yet. Just checked and it's a 9 1/2 hour drive and I wouldn't be able to leave home 'til about 5 o'clock Friday. Thinking about heading out after she gets off, stopping a few times to rest and going straight there. May have to take a nap in the parking lot once I get there, lol. Any suggestions for a reasonably priced hotel near there for Saturday night?




Hello R.K. .......there are a number of Motels at exit #149 off of I-85 (2 miles from the Dragstrip) 
.....  in order of the BEST Value (cheapest) there is a Motel 6 and a Red Roof Inn.   
For a little "up-tick" there is a Best Western and Comfort Suites, and Hampton Inn and Fairfield Inn.
I hope you can make it!! We had some folks this past March from Ala, Tenn, Ohio, NC, SC, and naturally GA
It would be great to have you here from such a distance !  I've heard that Miss. might be here this event.
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> Save a pair for me Dave! V/r Shawn




Hey Shawn! Will do !!   .......  I need your shoe size please !!   See you in 12 Days !! Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike

I'm in, size 8 1/2


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Phattiremike said:


> I'm in, size 8 1/2




Great! Looking forward to seeing you there Mike! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Here's a few I'll be bringing along with me. Hope to sell a few and bring some new ones home.

Pre-war, I think, Monark Rocket





41' Fleetwing




Pre-war Shelby


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Here are a few I will have there for sale.........
1) late '40's Mercury Airflite
2) mid '50's X-53 "starter kit" just hang the expensive jewelry on it 
3) Monark Super Cruiser/Firestone Franken-Bike
4) Schwinn Tiger mostly original from '59 I believe 
plus many more not photographed yet


----------



## Kevin Crowe

Freqman1 said:


> Save a pair for me Dave! V/r Shawn



I’m going 


Classic Cool Rides said:


> *FREE MUSCLE BIKE SOCKS FROM DeFEET FOR THE 1ST 30 PEOPLE WHO REPLY THEY ARE COMING TO THIS SWAP MEET !!!*
> I have worked with the Great Folks at DeFeet Socks of Hildebran, NC (made in USA!) to make this offer:
> *The 1st 30 People who REPLY HERE* (to this Post .... OR .... PM me thru the CABE) will get a FREE Pair of these Muscle Bike Socks (pic BELOW !!!)
> Tyler and I need to get an idea of how many Vendors we are expecting.....this helps us get a better count.....
> *I MUST have your "Real Name" and SHOE SIZE* ...... *and you MUST pick these up IN PERSON at the SWAP Meet*...... see CCR DAVE
> (I will have extras to folks coming (Beyond the 1st 30 people who reply) for a SALE price of $5.00 per pair)*** normally $10.99
> *The deadline to REPLY to get this offer is by end of day SUNDAY OCT 29th View attachment 696562 *
> *CHEERS!!  CCR Dave*



I’m going!


----------



## scootergenius

Hey Guys,
I'm trying to locate a tank for my 40s Shelby Flying Cloud. Cosmetics aren't important, as long as it's a fit and the metal is all there. I've tried a tank from a friend's similar Shelby and while it was close, it wasn't a fit.  Anyhow, I'll be there Saturday, with some bikes and parts to sell, so I'll bring the bike in hopes of hooking up with a usable tank. Thanks, and I'll be there from 7-2, probably hanging around with CCR Dave.
-Mike


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

scootergenius said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm trying to locate a tank for my 40s Shelby Flying Cloud. Cosmetics aren't important, as long as it's a fit and the metal is all there. I've tried a tank from a friend's similar Shelby and while it was close, it wasn't a fit.  Anyhow, I'll be there Saturday, with some bikes and parts to sell, so I'll bring the bike in hopes of hooking up with a usable tank. Thanks, and I'll be there from 7-2, probably hanging around with CCR Dave.
> -MikeView attachment 698680




That's a great lookin' Shelby you have there, Mike! I really hope somebody can come thru for you on finding the Tank you need for it!
I know you've been trying to find on for almost a year now .... 
Lookin' forward to seeing you there in Commerce! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Kevin Crowe said:


> I’m going
> 
> I’m going!



*You'll love this Swap Meet, Kevin! Glad you are coming!*

*HEY CABE'rs WHO ARE COMING TO COMMERCE .......THIS IS YOUR A.P.B.!! *
*Kevin Crowe Loves to BUY& Collect:  NEO-Classics from FELT--ELECTRA--DYNO--NIRVE ........ He bought EVERYTHING I had in these Brands!*
*AND He wants MORE!!  ........ AND He has a BIG pick-up truck!  Bring yours out for him to look at..... you might BOTH be glad you did! CCR Dave*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*IT'S ONLY 1 WEEK AWAY!
WEATHER FORECAST at this time for SAT NOV. 4th   >>>>>> Morning startup MID-50's >>>>> Afternoon HIGH MID 70's

YEE-HAW !!  It doesn't get better than that for Swap Meet Temps*


----------



## Kevin Crowe

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *FREE MUSCLE BIKE SOCKS FROM DeFEET FOR THE 1ST 30 PEOPLE WHO REPLY THEY ARE COMING TO THIS SWAP MEET !!!*
> I have worked with the Great Folks at DeFeet Socks of Hildebran, NC (made in USA!) to make this offer:
> *The 1st 30 People who REPLY HERE* (to this Post .... OR .... PM me thru the CABE) will get a FREE Pair of these Muscle Bike Socks (pic BELOW !!!)
> Tyler and I need to get an idea of how many Vendors we are expecting.....this helps us get a better count.....
> *I MUST have your "Real Name" and SHOE SIZE* ...... *and you MUST pick these up IN PERSON at the SWAP Meet*...... see CCR DAVE
> (I will have extras to folks coming (Beyond the 1st 30 people who reply) for a SALE price of $5.00 per pair)*** normally $10.99
> *The deadline to REPLY to get this offer is by end of day SUNDAY OCT 29th View attachment 696562 *
> *CHEERS!!  CCR Dave*



Size 10 Kevin Crowe


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*WEATHER REPORT........as of Monday morning's Commerce forecast ........ still lookin' GREAT!!*
*Morning start in the Mid-50's and afternoon high in the Mid-70's with Cloudy conditions*

ALSO ...... I still have FREE DeFeet "Muscle Bike" SOCKS available!!  Reply here or PM to me if you are coming and want a FREE pair! (need your shoe size)

Hope to see you soon! CHEERS! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*PARKING AREA FOR VINTAGE BIKE SWAP VENDOR DETAILS*: .........
...... (also note: just coming to shop & browse ?? bring a bike to ride too! $5.00 ENTRY)

There are 2 GATES for entrance to parking grounds: 

The PRIMARY GATE that opens at 7AM for $20 (all the space you need) is a LEFT turn at the " T " coming in thru the Dragstrip's main drive.
This brings you in the Swap meet grounds towards the Dragstrips "Finish Line" (in the photo below UPPER LEFT corner)

There is an "EARLY BIRD" GATE that opens at 6AM for $30 (all the space you need) and the is a RIGHT turn at the " T " coming in the main drive.
This brings you in near the TOWERS near the Dragstrip's Staging area. (in the photo below LOWER RIGHT corner)
(this GATE is open at 6AM and closes down at 6:30AM)

A line forms at the 7AM Primary Gate (starting at 6:30/ 6:45am)

The DESIGNATED PARKING AREA for the Vintage Bike Swap will be 2 LANES (double-sided = 4 ROWS) starting along the GRASSY AREA (see photo)
and then spreading onto the PAVEMENT/ BLACKTOP.........LOOK for the SIGNS saying: "Vintage Bikes" with big arrows!
The buildings in the photo below with the WHITE ROOFS are the restrooms ......the largest building (bottom right) is the concessions food/drink shack
Reply here if you have any other questions....... hope to see you soon! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

A few more that I'm loading to bring to Commerce: 
1) Custom made from a Collegiate 3spd .....ready for the Dragstrip:eek:
2) Roadmaster 3spd Rat
3) 1938 Ambassador from Louisville Cycle (Schwinn) frame found in a Cabin Attic in Tenn
.......... FUN STUFF!


----------



## scootergenius

Here are a couple that I'll be bringing down.. '59 Schwinn Deluxe Tornado repaint orig with repop springer fork, upgrade chain guard & Evans Colson Viscount, orig  w/Evansaction fork


----------



## scootergenius

And a couple more 60ish middleweights- Girls JCH Flightliner w/ springer fork all orig & Boys JCH tank bike, mostly orig.


----------



## Sprockets

It't almost here! It's gonna be a great day!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*


 *


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

If I drive all that way and it pours down raining, you'll see a grown man cry. Might set up at the nearest gas station with a cover, lol.


----------



## Freqman1

Usually I bring a little eye candy to this show but may have to pass this year due to the threat of showers--we'll see. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> If I drive all that way and it pours down raining, you'll see a grown man cry. Might set up at the nearest gas station with a cover, lol.





Freqman1 said:


> Usually I bring a little eye candy to this show but may have to pass this year due to the threat of showers--we'll see. V/r Shawn



*HEY EVERYBODY ....... IT'S ONLY A 20% CHANCE!  ........... BRING THE EYE CANDY !! .... PLEASE!!  
Should we get some sprinkles ....... you are more than welcome to PARK the bikes UNDER my GT Bicycle TENT !! 
Cheers! ....... No Tears!  It's gonna be a Beautiful Warm Fall Day! 

 *


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *HEY EVERYBODY ....... IT'S ONLY A 20% CHANCE!  ........... BRING THE EYE CANDY !! .... PLEASE!!
> Should we get some sprinkles ....... you are more than welcome to PARK the bikes UNDER my GT Bicycle TENT !!
> Cheers! ....... No Tears!  It's gonna be a Beautiful Warm Fall Day! View attachment 701408 *



That rain doesn't scare me! Might have just have to strip down to my drawers, ya'll don't wanna see that, better hope the rain stays away.


----------



## Phattiremike

I'm still on rain or shine I will likely bring a nfs bike for show tent available or not.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*ANNOUNCEMENT! >>>>>>  A (NON--JUDGED) SHOW-N-SHINE DESIGNATED AREA DUE TO POPULAR REQUEST !!*

There will be 2 10'x10' TENTS ...... side-by-side ....... *that will hold about 16 BIKES -- Covered*..... that will be for *SHOW-N-SHINE Bikes* !!
One Tent is a GT Bicycles Tent (see picture above #54) and the other a FELT Bicycles Tent.........
I had requests for N.F.S. Bikes--Show Bikes--Special Interest--RARE-- Custom Builds, etc. to have a special area for display....
*I MUST Limit this to 2 BIKES MAX per person*, to be as fair as possible...... for UNDER TENT space!! **** that is about 16 BIKES !!
*There will be unlimited space NEXT TO these 2 tents for "Overflow" .......(they will NOT be covered!)..... NO RSVP Needed for these.
PLEASE either REPLY HERE ....... OR ............ PM me to RSVP for these 16 Spaces under cover of the TENTS*
I figure either 8 folks (Minimum)  with 2 SPACES each ..... OR ........ possibly 16 individual spaces will fit ****
(**** I will have 4 bikes under EACH Tent facing NORTH....and 4 bikes under EACH Tent facing SOUTH)
*You SHOULD make a sign describing your bike, with YOUR Name*.....so we all know who is to get credit for your bikes.......
*These 16 "under tent spaces" are by RSVP .....reply NOW.....1st come-1st reserved.......*
Make sure your bikes will have a SOLID kickstand OR display stand to AVOID a Domino Disaster !! 
*Please Note: These WILL NOT be SUPERVISED 100% of the time* !!

*I will POST **ASAP** when I know that these 16 Spaces are filled-up!* 
*IF By-Chance the spaces DO NOT all get Claimed by END-OF-DAY THURS 11/02...........( 11PM E.S.T.)...........
I will REMOVE the 2-Bikes-per-person LIMIT! 
Lets HAVE FUN !! 
CHEERS !!  CCR Dave*


----------



## DB ReTodd

Freqman1 said:


> Usually I bring a little eye candy to this show but may have to pass this year due to the threat of showers--we'll see. V/r Shawn



Don't worry about a little rain, just wash them after the fact!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Phattiremike said:


> I'm still on rain or shine I will likely bring a nfs bike for show tent available or not.




Hey Mike! Do you want 1 or 2 spaces in the Show-N-Shine Display area ?? Looking forward to seeing you there! Dave


----------



## scootergenius

Thanks Dave, but I don't know if I have anything showy or shiny enough. Let me look into it.



Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hey Mike! Do you want 1 or 2 spaces in the Show-N-Shine Display area ?? Looking forward to seeing you there! Dave[/QUOTE


----------



## WINDY YORK

Will have this for sale along with other bikes and lots of parts


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*SHOW-N-SHINE "BIKE CORRAL" (UNDER THE TENTS) UPDATE!*
The amount of folks replying for the Bike Corral for under-the-tent space maxxed out at about 7-8 BIKES..........
(MANY choosing instead .....to keep their Prized Possession at their own Swap Space!!).....I understand.....that's Cool too!
I believe I will just have *ONE Tent* (the GT Tent -- pictured above) be the focal point for these Bike Corral SHOW-N-SHINE Bikes
Any last second additions (and day-of-Event) will be parked just outside of the GT Tent.
*Remember folks ....... there will be 200-300 additional "Car/Truck/Motorcycle people" at this MEGA-Swap Meet......who might come by to see what us BIKE PEOPLE are up to!  This area will be to show-off some of the "Cream-of-the-Crop" in the Vintage/Custom Bicycle world!!*
*Let's get their attention! Cheers! CCR Dave*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*Safe Travels to EVERYBODY making the JOURNEY from Louisiana,Ala, Tenn., the Carolinas and distant areas of GA!*
I understand that MOTELS are unusually HIGH priced at EXIT 149!
(I heard its because there is a BIG Game in Athens, GA on SAT)
I would CONSIDER staying at EXIT 111 where rates are more reasonable.....THEN early SAT Morn you'd have a 30-40 minute drive to the 
Dragstrip! Looking forward to seeing you there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *Safe Travels to EVERYBODY making the JOURNEY from Louisiana,Ala, Tenn., the Carolinas and distant areas of GA!*
> I understand that MOTELS are unusually HIGH priced at EXIT 149!
> (I heard its because there is a BIG Game in Athens, GA on SAT)
> I would CONSIDER staying at EXIT 111 where rates are more reasonable.....THEN early SAT Morn you'd have a 30-40 minute drive to the
> Dragstrip! Looking forward to seeing you there! Cheers! CCR Dave




Yeah, GO DAWGS!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*WEATHER REPORT AS OF NOON FRIDAY !!*
There seems to be no consistency between Weather Dot Com and all the Local Atlanta TV news stations I hear 20%, 30%, 50% "Scattered" 
they ARE all saying very little rain totals ...... Translation = IF it does rain or thunder ..... VERY Brief (NO Deluge!)
So come on out! .... bring a rain poncho (just IF) bring a Tarp to cover your prized possessions (just IF)  BUT please continue to come on out!!


----------



## DB ReTodd

I'm going to have all six of these bikes and the trailer at the swap tomorrow for sale.


----------



## Freqman1

I'll be bringing an '02 Pierce, '46 Fatbar Schwinn, '39 Hawthorne Twin Bar, and a early '80s Fiorelli road bike along with some parts and assorted odds and ends. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*LOOK FOR THESE SIGNS SATURDAY!! 
FRESHLY-MADE *By Windy and Angelique York!!  (of Fat Boyz Customs -- Newnan, GA)
*A Very BIG Thank you !! to them for doing this for the Swap Meet !! CHEERS!! CCR Dave


 *


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*GREAT Event!! GREAT Friends reunited and new ones made!! GREAT Weather!! GREAT turnout!! (35+ Bike Vendors) GREAT amount of BUYERS!!*
Here are a BOAT-Load of pics!! Thank you to ALL who came FAR distances and LOCALS ..... everybody had Fantastic time & Results! CHEERS!! CCR Dave


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply

Fantastic event. Huge props to CCR Dave for really promoting this event well. We joined forces for this one and man am I glad we did. Potential for this one doubling in size very soon. Great work Dave! Thanks again for all you’ve done.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Fantastic event. Huge props to CCR Dave for really promoting this event well. We joined forces for this one and man am I glad we did. Potential for this one doubling in size very soon. Great work Dave! Thanks again for all you’ve done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank YOU, Tyler!
I'm Very glad we teamed-up for this Event! Let's get our heads together (AFTER your wedding, etc.) and start considering the SPRING Event here!
Possibly the LAST Saturday in March 2018 which would put it 1 week after Get-A-Grip in Cleveland, TN
But certainly for now ....... you've got something MUCH more important to keep you busy  CONGRATS on your upcoming wedding! CHEERS! CCR Dave


----------



## Sprockets

What a FANTASTIC day!  A BIG shout out to Dave for all his effort, time and dedication to making this a HUGE success!  I saw lots of friends, and made conversations with many new ones. It was great to put faces with fellow Caber's. The weather was absolutely beautiful. Already looking forward to the Spring event


----------



## Freqman1

A big thanks to Dave for all of his efforts. Always good to see old friends and make new ones. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

Had a good time as well, delivered 2 bikes and sold the two I brought as I pulled up before I unloaded the trailer, plus a bunch of parts. Didn’t buy anything, but did make a few bucks. Met a few Cabers as well, everyone was super nice and appreciated the hospitality. Actually drove all the way home as I was too cheap to get a hotel, lol. Appreciate the socks also Dave.


----------



## deepsouth

Thanks Dave and Tyler.  Had a good time and got some good deals on needed parts.
Looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Phattiremike

Great time for me as well, thanks Dave and Tyler.  It's nice connecting with friends and meeting new ones in the hobby and putting a face to their CABE names...


----------



## Kevin Crowe

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *GREAT Event!! GREAT Friends reunited and new ones made!! GREAT Weather!! GREAT turnout!! (35+ Bike Vendors) GREAT amount of BUYERS!!*
> Here are a BOAT-Load of pics!! Thank you to ALL who came FAR distances and LOCALS ..... everybody had Fantastic time & Results! CHEERS!! CCR DaveView attachment 703146 View attachment 703147 View attachment 703148 View attachment 703149 View attachment 703150 View attachment 703151 View attachment 703152 View attachment 703153 View attachment 703154 View attachment 703157 View attachment 703160 View attachment 703163 View attachment 703164 View attachment 703165 View attachment 703166 View attachment 703167 View attachment 703168 View attachment 703169 View attachment 703170 View attachment 703171



I’m sorry I arrived late.  Missed out on some great deals it seems.  At least I bought 2 of my first vintage bikes.  Great meeting everyone from the online sites.  Look forward to more swap meets.


----------



## JOEL

This show is gaining momentum and has great potential. The car show brings in a regular crowd of buyers so other types of collectables sell well there. Setup is inexpensive and you can use ALL THE SPACE YOU WANT. For a few extra bucks you can get in an hour early, claim a prime space, and shop. The location is good for those driving down from eastern states. Bring a load of bikes and transportation collectables and it will be worth your drive! 

Dave has many years of experience in the bike business, and knows how to promote an event. I expect to see this grow in the spring.


----------



## Flat Tire

Great time and great weather! Nice to see old friends, I'll be back!!!


----------

